# bullet shaving on .357



## Precision (Mar 29, 2020)

I have a model M616 4" Titanium .357 revolver. It recently started shaving off a sliver of the bullet when fired. It would sit between the breech end of the barrel and the cylinder. Then the cylinder would jam and not rotate to the next chamber. I decided not to fire it anymore. Does anyone know what this might be caused by? I really like this gun and it is easier to conceal than some double stack semi-autos. Thank you for your help.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

You MUST send that back in to the manufacturer before you shoot it again. Sounds like the timing of the cylinder is off. If you keep shooting, something bad could really happen.


----------



## Precision (Mar 29, 2020)

Thank you. I knew something was not right...or safe abut that. Does it need to go to Taurus, or can a competent gunsmith take care of it. Just looking for an opinion. Thanks again.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Precision said:


> Thank you. I knew something was not right...or safe abut that. Does it need to go to Taurus, or can a competent gunsmith take care of it. Just looking for an opinion. Thanks again.


It couldn't hurt taking it to a competent gunsmith


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

I'd also suggest a reputable gunsmith as you don't know how long, or if, it would take to get it back from Taurus. 
The cylinder may not be locking in place as the trigger is pulled, there may be wear on the mechanism allowing some play in the cylinder.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I would send it to Taurus. If it needs parts, Taurus usually does not sell parts to people. The gunsmith likely can't get parts.


----------



## mdi (Jan 11, 2020)

Sending it to Taurus may be free under warranty, but shipping will take time. Perhaps Taurus has authorized warranty repair services close. At the very least, you can take the gun to a good gunsmith for diagnosis. Then you can decide if the gun needs a factory repair or perhaps a gunsmith job...


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

mdi said:


> Sending it to Taurus may be free under warranty, but shipping will take time. Perhaps Taurus has authorized warranty repair services close. At the very least, you can take the gun to a good gunsmith for diagnosis. Then you can decide if the gun needs a factory repair or perhaps a gunsmith job...


This is what I would do, just considering how "iffy" Taurus can be on getting your gun back to you within a decade or two, but Shipwreck is right too. Taurus can be funny about having parts available.

I still own a couple of Taurus' wares, and they run well, but I don't buy anymore of their products because of their CS. It is schizo at best, and I just got plain ol' tired of feeling like a number.

Keep us posted as to how you come out on this one, for I am always looking for some light at the end of the tunnel, when it comes to their customer service.


----------



## Rancid (Jun 8, 2020)

It should be covered by Taurus's warranty, but their warranty work is notoriously hit or miss and right now there is a 12-week turn around. They my fix it, then again some addle-brained "gunsmith" of theirs may doink with it and send it back just as bad as when recieved.


----------

